
Show HN: nnn – the missing terminal file manager for X - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/nnn
======
apjana

      # Features
    
      - Modes - basic, detail, disk usage analyzer (du)
      - Navigation
        - Familiar, easy shortcuts (arrows, `~`, `-`, `&`)
        - *Navigate-as-you-type* mode with dir auto-select for the maverick
        - Handy bookmarks, start at bookmark, pin and visit directory
        - chdir prompt with tab completion (interprets cd ..... too!)
        - Roll-over at edges, page through entries
        - Show directories in custom color (default: enabled in blue)
      - Sorting
        - Directories always listed on top
        - Sort by file name, modification time, size
        - Numeric order (1, 2, ... 10, 11, ...) for numeric names
      - Search
        - Superfast directory content filtering with *search-as-you-type*
        - Desktop search (gnome-search-tool, catfish) integration
      - Mimes
        - Open with desktop opener (default) or specify a custom app
        - Create, list and extract archives (needs atool)
        - Optionally open text files in EDITOR (fallback vi)
        - Customizable bash script [nlay](https://github.com/jarun/nnn/wiki/all-about-nlay) to handle actions
      - Information
        - Detailed stat-like file information
        - Media information (needs mediainfo or exiftool, if specified)
      - Convenience
        - Create, rename files and directories
        - Batch rename/move/delete current directory entries in vidir (from moreutils)
        - Spawn SHELL (fallback sh) in the current directory
        - Run custom scripts in the current directory
        - Copy absolute file paths with/without X (*easy* shell integration)
        - Change directory at exit (*easy* shell integration)
        - Open any file in EDITOR (fallback vi) or PAGER (fallback less)
        - Open current directory in a custom GUI file manager
        - Terminal screensaver/locker (default vlock, customizable) integration
      - Unicode support
      - Highly optimized code, minimal resource usage

